# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  compenso Commercialista????

## iva

Buonasera
mi trovo alle rese con un possibile nuovo cliente e sto impazzendo nel tentativo di trovare il giusto compenso da chiedergli.
Si tratta di una ditta individuale in contabilità ordinaria, con fattuato di circa 400.000 euro annui. Non ha dipendenti e paga l'iva trimestralmente.
Svolge attvità di vendita all'ingrosso di Formaggi.
Nono so proprio come regolarmi... qualcuno può darmi una sua opinione?
Grazie 
Silvia

----------


## danilo sciuto

In quale città operi ?   

> Buonasera
> mi trovo alle rese con un possibile nuovo cliente e sto impazzendo nel tentativo di trovare il giusto compenso da chiedergli.
> Si tratta di una ditta individuale in contabilità ordinaria, con fattuato di circa 400.000 euro annui. Non ha dipendenti e paga l'iva trimestralmente.
> Svolge attvità di vendita all'ingrosso di Formaggi.
> Nono so proprio come regolarmi... qualcuno può darmi una sua opinione?
> Grazie 
> Silvia

----------


## swami

che volume di carta ha? t porta 3 fatture a trimestre o 300? quante banche? 1 0 4 fanno differenza ... ecc ecc  :Wink:

----------


## iva

opero in provincia di Roma.
La documentazione dovrebbe essere di media quantità, avrà fatture emesse magari 250/300 l'anno e fatture acquisti altrettante.
Una sola banca. 
Tiene da solo unaprima nota abbastanza dettagliata.

----------


## danilo sciuto

La sentenza a swami, esperta in materia !!  :Big Grin:    

> opero in provincia di Roma.
> La documentazione dovrebbe essere di media quantità, avrà fatture emesse magari 250/300 l'anno e fatture acquisti altrettante.
> Una sola banca. 
> Tiene da solo unaprima nota abbastanza dettagliata.

----------


## iva

buono a sapersi!!! io vado semre in crisi per le tariffe da applicare!!!  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Legolas

Sono tutto orecchie  :Big Grin:

----------


## swami

> La sentenza a swami, esperta in materia !!

  sento come un rumore ... di ... presa per il ... ... ... mah  :Confused:  
...cmq ... Roma &#232; un altro mondo ... costa tutto il triplo! un 600 in Italia vale 2000 a Roma!  :Wink:  forse Patty76 &#232; pi&#249; "sovrapponibile"  :Wink:

----------


## iva

Bè a me serviva soltanto un orientamento... io non pratico i prezzi allucnanti di Roma, diciamo che cerco di essere di pretese normali. A Roma i prezzi sono altini lo so... ma trvandomi in un paese periferico quelli non sono assolutamente adeguati.

----------


## Patty76

> sento come un rumore ... di ... presa per il ... ... ... mah  
> ...cmq ... Roma è un altro mondo ... costa tutto il triplo! un 600 in Italia vale 2000 a Roma!  forse Patty76 è più "sovrapponibile"

   
ohi....ecco perchè mi fischiavano le orecchie!!! 
Dunque, io sono agli inizi e anche per me è complicatissimo!
Le ultime informazioni che ho risalgono all'ultimo studio in cui ho lavorato. 
Allora diciamo che per la contabilità, dichiarazione dei redditi (compresa dichiarazione iva / irap /studi di settore) e l'invio telematico dell'elenco clienti e fornitori siamo intorno ai 2.000,00 euro all'anno. 
Io personalmente propenderei per un 1.500,00 euro all'anno. (Lo studio dove lavoravo pur in provincia era sempre caro!) 
Di dove sei esattamente?

----------


## iva

Ho lo studio a Fiano Romano. 
Io sono agli inizi in questa zona, ma parecchie persone mi si sono proposte come clienti ed ogni volta sono andata in crisi... 
Non voglio rischiare di svalutarmi chiedendo un prezzo eccessivamente al di sotto della media nè voglio far scappare il cliente. 
Che problema ogni volta!!!!! 
Grazie tante!!! 
p.s. io pensavo di fare un prezzo mensile di  150.00 tutto incluso. Che ne pensi?

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

Cara IVA,
chiedi tanto!

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

Cara Iva, anche io opero a Roma. 
Per quello che penso 150  mese è poco.
Io fare sui 400,00  mese.

----------


## mr bean

400000 euro di fatturato..
150 al mese tutto compreso?
f24, invii telematici, dichiarazioni, elenchi, fatture elettroniche magari ad enti pubblici, ecc ecc?
ma dai..
ma quanto pagherebbe per avere una segretaria il cliente? una impiegata che gli fa la contabilità all'anno?
non meno di 2200/2500 + iva ovvio
ciao

----------


## Patty76

> Cara Iva, anche io opero a Roma. 
> Per quello che penso 150  mese è poco.
> Io fare sui 400,00  mese.

  400,00 euro al mese per una ditta individuale...  :EEK!:   
E ad una s.r.l. quanto chiedi?????  :Confused:

----------


## Patty76

> Ho lo studio a Fiano Romano. 
> Io sono agli inizi in questa zona, ma parecchie persone mi si sono proposte come clienti ed ogni volta sono andata in crisi... 
> Non voglio rischiare di svalutarmi chiedendo un prezzo eccessivamente al di sotto della media nè voglio far scappare il cliente. 
> Che problema ogni volta!!!!! 
> Grazie tante!!! 
> p.s. io pensavo di fare un prezzo mensile di  150.00 tutto incluso. Che ne pensi?

  Allora siamo vicine....  :Wink:  
Io direi che 150,00 mese è una giusta via di mezzo.... 
Noi, comunque, non stiamo a Roma....ma in provincia!

----------


## iva

Infatti sonodel parere che si debba cercare il giusto compenso in base al lavoro.
La contabilità non sarà complessa, trattandosi di semplici fatture acquisto merci e vendite, più una banca e la cassa.
Il modello Unico glielo metterei incluso per una mia politica personale.
I modelli F24 li mando io per ora, finchè non impara a farlo da solo...
Non mi piacciono le esagerazioni!!! 
Grazie Patty!!!!
Silvia

----------


## en.77

Ciao iva,
anche se ho poca esperienza, ti consiglio di chiedere tra i 2500 e i 3000 euro l'anno. 
Si fa sempre male a dare una cifra, perchè finchè non conosci il cliente non saprai mai qual è la reale mole di lavoro. 
Tuttavia penso che 1800 euro siano veramente pochini. Il fatturato mi sembra altino e visti i sempre maggiori adempimenti ... insomma detto tra noi, a diminuire si fa sempre in tempo, è chiedere di più che è un problema!!!
Secondo me quello che ti ho consigliato è un prezzo più che onesto. Ciao

----------


## iva

Grazie ancora a tutti!!!!
Ora però non so che consiglo seguire!!!! eheheheh

----------


## Patty76

> Ciao iva,
> anche se ho poca esperienza, ti consiglio di chiedere tra i 2500 e i 3000 euro l'anno. 
> Si fa sempre male a dare una cifra, perch&#232; finch&#232; non conosci il cliente non saprai mai qual &#232; la reale mole di lavoro. 
> Tuttavia penso che 1800 euro siano veramente pochini. Il fatturato mi sembra altino e visti i sempre maggiori adempimenti ... insomma detto tra noi, a diminuire si fa sempre in tempo, &#232; chiedere di pi&#249; che &#232; un problema!!!
> Secondo me quello che ti ho consigliato &#232; un prezzo pi&#249; che onesto. Ciao

  
A me invece sembra che qui si esagera un pochino..... 
Anche io come iva ho chiesto un po' in giro e poi mi baso anche sulla mia esperienza lavorativa precedente (ho lavorato in quattro studi) 
Ma questi mi sembrano compensi da S.r.l. In zona stiamo tra i 2.500,00 e i 3.500,00 per una s.r.l. !!!! 
a meno che non abbia 5 banche, pos, e complicazioni varie! 
Questa &#232; pur sempre una ditta individuale (senza bilancio cee e con unico PF)

----------


## iva

Patty dove operi tu?

----------


## iva

se devo dire la mia... se c'è una cosa che non farei mi è abbassare l prezzo su richiesta del cliente. Questo a mio parere dimostrerebbe che gli ho applicato una tariffa più alta cercando di spillargli soldi...
Allora preferisco chiedere quanto per me è giusto consapevole ce se il cliente si lamenta lo fa senza valdo motivo...

----------


## Patty76

> se devo dire la mia... se c'è una cosa che non farei mi è abbassare l prezzo su richiesta del cliente. Questo a mio parere dimostrerebbe che gli ho applicato una tariffa più alta cercando di spillargli soldi...
> Allora preferisco chiedere quanto per me è giusto consapevole ce se il cliente si lamenta lo fa senza valdo motivo...

  Sono d'accordo con te. E poi ricordiamoci che il cliente si lamenta sempre...specie sui prezzi. 
Ti consiglio una cosa....una volta stabilito il prezzo per te più equo (alla fine sei tu che devi lavorare) rimani ferma sul punto e non cedere a sconti e pretese varie (ci provano sempre)!!! 
P.s. Ti ho mandato un messaggio privato...non lo hai ricevuto????  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## iva

Si ti ho risposto!!!  :Smile:

----------

